# Multiple cores



## MichaelF (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Please explain to me should I build any specific kernel to make my FreeBSD 8.2 see the second processor core?

Thank you in advance,

Michael


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2011)

The default GENERIC kernel already has support for SMP.


----------



## MichaelF (Jun 1, 2011)

But is it normal to have

```
kern.smp.active = 1
```
 and

```
kern.smp.cpus = 2
```
at the same time?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## pbd (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes.


```
kern.smp.active = 1
```

This means simply, that _SMP is active_, it's not number of active CPUs.


```
kern.smp.cpus = 2
```

This is _number of active CPUs_.


----------



## MichaelF (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you all so much for clarification!

Michael


----------

